# Elephant painting elephant



## Stone (May 23, 2013)

The more I see this the more I'm amazed. Apparently its no fake!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

I wonder how long it took them to teach it that?


----------



## jjkOC (May 24, 2013)

This is amazing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

That is pretty cool - he did a better job than I could have :rollhappy:


----------



## ronan (May 25, 2013)

impressive! maybe one day they will be able to sell their tusks themselves...


----------

